# new PEACHES and CREME



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

Just went to the old web site for Peaches and Creme which was Pisgah Yarn & Dye . I got the new site peaches-creme.com. New bands on the yarn and a new price. $3.19 a ball. Guess it will be Sugar and Cream from now on at least until they raise their prices which I am sure they will. In times of recession it amazes me how many companies raise their prices so their profits stay up and we the consumer suffer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I was able to still order on the previous site and got their 4 packs for $3.30 plus shipping (entire order $10.00) - I'm stocking up.


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

What address did you use. I kept getting the new stock.


----------



## ChefDebbie (May 17, 2011)

andersjw said:


> Just went to the old web site for Peaches and Creme which was Pisgah Yarn & Dye . I got the new site peaches-creme.com. New bands on the yarn and a new price. $3.19 a ball. Guess it will be Sugar and Cream from now on at least until they raise their prices which I am sure they will. In times of recession it amazes me how many companies raise their prices so their profits stay up and we the consumer suffer.


Don't hold that against the company because the purpose of business is to show a profit. That being said, not all of the increase may be due to maintaining a certain profit margin because the increase in costs for fuel, raw materials, and anticipated government mandates contributes to rising retail prices. Companies do their best to remain competitive and do not have a goal of making their consumers suffer. Just my 2 cents, and I hope you can find your yarn at the old prices as others have.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

andersjw said:


> What address did you use. I kept getting the new stock.


I just went back in there and found out that I could only order the double worsted -- this is what I wanted. The new company may be discontinuing this product completely (sale was supposed to have ended) so I may go back and stock up on as much as I can. I like the 8 ply for potholders, placemats, and farmer's market bags....saves from having to knit from two skeins plus it's cheaper than buying double.

http://www.elmore-pisgah.com/quickshop980.htm


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

Chef Debbie, I understand what you are saying but in this case I disagree. The price nearly doubled. That to me is price gouging. They have priced the yarns above the current retail market. all they have accomplished is to lose customers. However since Lily who makes Sugar and Cream is the company who bought out Peaches and Cream I guess we can expect a similar rise in price from them too. I make and sell dish cloths it will put me out of business.


----------



## ChefDebbie (May 17, 2011)

I'm sorry, Andersjw.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

website down entirely??


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't believe that they are charging over $3 for a ball of P&C. I was just at Wal-Mart and it is marked at $1.77, seems rather odd to me. I am so happy that I stocked up while the old stock was on sale.


----------



## barbarajane36 (Jul 6, 2011)

I also buy Walmart's own brand..I feel it is just as good, and a lot cheaper. I have not checked lately, haven't been doing much knitting or crocheting ..been in a sort of slump.
Waiting for my back surgery, and it has me kind of depressed.
Hopefully, I will get back into the groove? Love this forum.
The questions an answers are terrific. Glad I joined. 
Hope all of you will become my friends, also.
Barb


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Check out sugar and cream at http://www.cutratecrafts.com/collection .php/id/95?s=AX7Pw8Hn
See if you like this inexpensive cotton yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My current issue with Sugar n Cream is the quality of the yarn is being degraded. I saw with with 2 1# cones I ordered. Yarn was like garden cord. Was in Michael's last week and a woman asked me about the new large skeins of SnC. It also felt much coarser than the small little balls. Yesterdy I looked at the SnC which was on sale for 4/$5. Even the new stock of small balls is coarser. Spoke to the manager who knew nothing from the mftr--of course. Tried to call Lily last week but they did not return my call. Will try again. 

So you can expect to things--cheaper made yarn and smaller balls. The old balls had 150 yds I think, or somewhere in that range. The new balls solid are 120 yds and the multi colors are 95 yds. So the price effectively has gone way up due to lesser quality and smaller balls. Always a gimmick.


----------



## gwest1955 (Mar 9, 2011)

I tried to get onto the old website and was re-directed to the new one. Panicking, quickly did a Google search and found that Annies Attic limited colors at $1.69 and Yarn & Thread by Lisa has theirs posted with quantity left at $1.75 a ball $8.99 a cone with reasonable postage. I knit dishcloths for charity and decided it was worth the investment to purchase now. eBay starts at $2.40 a ball.


----------



## janiepooh (Feb 23, 2011)

barbarajane36 said:


> I also buy Walmart's own brand..I feel it is just as good, and a lot cheaper. I have not checked lately, haven't been doing much knitting or crocheting ..been in a sort of slump.
> Waiting for my back surgery, and it has me kind of depressed.
> Hopefully, I will get back into the groove? Love this forum.
> The questions an answers are terrific. Glad I joined.
> ...


Hi BarbaraJane- love your middle name! Welcome to paradise!
Did you officially introduce yourself yet? Go to active topics and post in "Introduce Yourself " so everyone can meet you! You will love this site and yes you will make friends here!


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

barbarajane, I had back surgery about 8 years ago. Spinal fusion of the 3,4,5 vertebrae. It was a hard recovery and months of physical therapy but well worth it. I can do now just about everything I could do before my back got really bad. Would hate to go through it again but would if I had to. Best of luck in your surgery but don't give up - like anything else worth while, it is not easy.


----------



## Rockfish54 (Jun 11, 2011)

I understand how you are feeling. Been there 3 times with each successful for about 10 years. Cheer up and get the knitting needles out....relaxing and takes your mind off the "pain in the back". When is your surgery? Will be saying a prayer for a speedy recovery!


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Check out sugar and cream at http://www.cutratecrafts.com/collection .php/id/95?s=AX7Pw8Hn
> See if you like this inexpensive cotton yarn.


I tried this URL and it did not work


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

I read somewhere that there is a world wide shortage of cotton. Ergo everything made of cotton will go up, quality will be equally bad at the lower end of cotton fabric--such as men's t's --in the foreseeable future.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

I just ordered some of the original at
http://www.yarn-and-threadbylisa.com
Quantities are dwindling but there is still a pretty wide selection. $1.75 per ball (plus shipping)


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

andersjw said:


> Just went to the old web site for Peaches and Creme which was Pisgah Yarn & Dye . I got the new site peaches-creme.com. New bands on the yarn and a new price. $3.19 a ball. Guess it will be Sugar and Cream from now on at least until they raise their prices which I am sure they will. In times of recession it amazes me how many companies raise their prices so their profits stay up and we the consumer suffer.


I think what it is companies thing that we got a pay raise like the White House staff did at 8% so thats time to raise prices. Its all about Greed.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> I read somewhere that there is a world wide shortage of cotton. Ergo everything made of cotton will go up, quality will be equally bad at the lower end of cotton fabric--such as men's t's --in the foreseeable future.


If they can make up and excuse to raise the prices it will go up. Just like Oil prices. There is no real reason, no shortage of oil, yet they feel the need to raise the prices. Why? Greed.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

andersjw said:


> Just went to the old web site for Peaches and Creme which was Pisgah Yarn & Dye . I got the new site peaches-creme.com. New bands on the yarn and a new price. $3.19 a ball. Guess it will be Sugar and Cream from now on at least until they raise their prices which I am sure they will. In times of recession it amazes me how many companies raise their prices so their profits stay up and we the consumer suffer.


I tried that site address and I keep getting sent to the orignal site. peaches-creme.com


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

I just spent $197 on $4.99 cones...that's more than 425 dishcloths. That's a good profit margin if you sell them like I do.


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

honeydewhaven said:


> I just spent $197 on $4.99 cones...that's more than 425 dishcloths. That's a good profit margin if you sell them like I do.


Just out of curiosity how much do you sell your dishcloths for?


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

barbarajane36 said:


> I also buy Walmart's own brand..I feel it is just as good, and a lot cheaper. I have not checked lately, haven't been doing much knitting or crocheting ..been in a sort of slump.
> Waiting for my back surgery, and it has me kind of depressed.
> Hopefully, I will get back into the groove? Love this forum.
> The questions an answers are terrific. Glad I joined.
> ...


Dear Barbarajane, Best wishes for successful surgery and a quick and complete recovery.

Regards, DeeDee


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Anita H said:


> I can't believe that they are charging over $3 for a ball of P&C. I was just at Wal-Mart and it is marked at $1.77, seems rather odd to me. I am so happy that I stocked up while the old stock was on sale.


That is a good price, our Wal-Mart has P&C for $7.97


----------



## nitt'ngnanny (Jun 30, 2011)

I've 2 successful back surgeries (including fusions) within the past 2 years - 6 weeks recovery time for each - no physical therapy - and I'm doing great! You'll have plenty of time to knit while you're recovering!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

BarbaraJean, sending you kind thoughts and wishes for a successful and complete recovery from your back surgery.



barbarajane36 said:


> I also buy Walmart's own brand..I feel it is just as good, and a lot cheaper. I have not checked lately, haven't been doing much knitting or crocheting ..been in a sort of slump.
> Waiting for my back surgery, and it has me kind of depressed.
> Hopefully, I will get back into the groove? Love this forum.
> The questions an answers are terrific. Glad I joined.
> ...


----------



## Schnorkiemom (Feb 27, 2011)

The price of cotton has skyrocketed. That is another reason that our yarn prices will increase.


----------



## Mogurt (Jul 3, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Check out sugar and cream at http://www.cutratecrafts.com/collection .php/id/95?s=AX7Pw8Hn
> See if you like this inexpensive cotton yarn.


If you have a JoAnnes fabric in your neck of the woods. They have terriffic deals on a pretty regular bassis. They sell on line, too!


----------



## justbngee (Mar 26, 2011)

I went to my local Walmart this past weekend and they had stocked Peaches and Creme in their yarn department. No Sugar and Cream. They had P&C for $1.77. 

Greta


----------



## Boondocks (Mar 14, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Check out sugar and cream at http://www.cutratecrafts.com/collection .php/id/95?s=AX7Pw8Hn
> See if you like this inexpensive cotton yarn.


Went there - told me the web page could not be found. ???


----------



## GPS (Jun 20, 2011)

ChefDebbie said:


> andersjw said:
> 
> 
> > Just went to the old web site for Peaches and Creme which was Pisgah Yarn & Dye . I got the new site peaches-creme.com. New bands on the yarn and a new price. $3.19 a ball. Guess it will be Sugar and Cream from now on at least until they raise their prices which I am sure they will. In times of recession it amazes me how many companies raise their prices so their profits stay up and we the consumer suffer.
> ...


Amen


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Barb - I hope all goes well with your back surgery. My husband had back surgery several years ago. I'm sure once the surgery gets over with you will fel more like knitting and crocheting. Good Luck!


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Our locak Michael's had the Peaches and Creme for 4 for $5, so I stocked up! Might go back and get more today!


----------



## barbara97801 (Feb 20, 2011)

I heard 3 or 4 months ago that Sugar and Cream was no longer manufactured in the united states which could be the reason the the difference in texture.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

Where did you order from, the site, please.
:-D 
tbbrown12369


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I found Peaches & Creme at Amazon for $2.79 a ball. Guess I'll be using other cottons for the dishcloths, hotpads and pot holders I like to make.



andersjw said:


> Just went to the old web site for Peaches and Creme which was Pisgah Yarn & Dye . I got the new site peaches-creme.com. New bands on the yarn and a new price. $3.19 a ball. Guess it will be Sugar and Cream from now on at least until they raise their prices which I am sure they will. In times of recession it amazes me how many companies raise their prices so their profits stay up and we the consumer suffer.


----------



## tbbrown12369 (Jan 21, 2011)

grandmatat,
Thank you, I have never used peaches and creme, but I was going to try it for wash cloths and potholders. I may have to rethink that.  
tbbrown12369


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Sugar n Cream is a Canadian company (Lily)


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Wasn't P n C purchased by Lily and now manufactured in Canada?
Just bought some of the new P n C over the weekend.
Thanks
Kathy


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

andersjw said:


> Chef Debbie, I understand what you are saying but in this case I disagree. The price nearly doubled. That to me is price gouging. They have priced the yarns above the current retail market. all they have accomplished is to lose customers. However since Lily who makes Sugar and Cream is the company who bought out Peaches and Cream I guess we can expect a similar rise in price from them too. I make and sell dish cloths it will put me out of business.


It is not price gouging... The cotton crop was terrible last year and the effects of that are beginning to show in the market. There is a shortage of cotton and all cotton products have gone up. Quilters have been talking about this for months, as cotton fabrics and especially the cotton batting everyone loves has gone through the roof! Unfortunately, this trend is expected to continue for at least another year. Expect to see your cotton yarns go up in price.

Great time to be working from our stashes!


----------



## Lala (Apr 5, 2011)

lwilds said:


> barbarajane, I had back surgery about 8 years ago. Spinal fusion of the 3,4,5 vertebrae. It was a hard recovery and months of physical therapy but well worth it. I can do now just about everything I could do before my back got really bad. Would hate to go through it again but would if I had to. Best of luck in your surgery but don't give up - like anything else worth while, it is not easy.


WOW. Never thought we'd be talking back surgery at this site; but while you are on it...just a quick question, did you have any 'devices' inserted as part of the 'fusion'? Eight years is probably a long time ago to remember....I've had two shoulder repairs myself. But it sounds like you had such a good result!! many people say fusions can be unpredictable and some don't work at all. I have a crummy L2-L5 situation but don't want to have any work done (surgery) until I can shed some ( ahem..) excess pounds.

All the knitting and chocolate has gone to my rear end, it seems.


----------



## Joanne S (May 3, 2011)

Oh, if only......on Friday I started to order a bunch of Peaches and Creme at 99-cents a ball. I picked out all the colors I wanted and everything with the plan of making lots of washcloths for Christmas gifts. Then I did something wrong, got frustrated and decided to wait. Now the website I accessed on Friday is unavailable and I can only get the new website. Ah, lessons learned.......it's a stop at Wal-mart for me today. I can't afford the new prices and it breaks my heart. I just discovered Peaches and Creme and love it far more than Sugar and Cream!


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Two weeks ago, our Walmart was already charging $3.77 for the small skeins. Norirta


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

I have been told by the lady who runs the yarn shop where I have bought yarn for many years that China is buying up all the cotton; that is one of the reasons that the price has gone up so much . Norita


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DEE DEE said:


> barbarajane36 said:
> 
> 
> > I also buy Walmart's own brand..I feel it is just as good, and a lot cheaper. I have not checked lately, haven't been doing much knitting or crocheting ..been in a sort of slump.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Anita H said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe that they are charging over $3 for a ball of P&C. I was just at Wal-Mart and it is marked at $1.77, seems rather odd to me. I am so happy that I stocked up while the old stock was on sale.
> ...


Wasn't the $7.97 the price for the cones? Seems excessive for the balls.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

ChefDebbie said:


> andersjw said:
> 
> 
> > Just went to the old web site for Peaches and Creme which was Pisgah Yarn & Dye . I got the new site peaches-creme.com. New bands on the yarn and a new price. $3.19 a ball. Guess it will be Sugar and Cream from now on at least until they raise their prices which I am sure they will. In times of recession it amazes me how many companies raise their prices so their profits stay up and we the consumer suffer.
> ...


You make a good point. I also like to keep in mind that as long there is such a thing as free market trade and capitalism, customers will abandon the companies that raise prices too much and give their business to sellers who work efficiently and try to keep their prices down.....and sooner or later the unwise companies either get with it or go out of business. God Bless America!


----------



## Schnorkiemom (Feb 27, 2011)

norita willadsen said:


> I have been told by the lady who runs the yarn shop where I have bought yarn for many years that China is buying up all the cotton; that is one of the reasons that the price has gone up so much . Norita


The lady at your yarn shop is misinformed. China doesn't "buy up" cotton. It is one of the world's largest cotton producers and you know the US has almost everything manufactured there. Here's an article that you might pass on the lady at the LYS. 
http://seekingalpha.com/article/227246-cotton-prices-near-15-year-high


----------



## VarinaM (Feb 19, 2011)

I just bought 6 of them at Walmart for $1.77. Seems like the better choice even thou the colors are limited. I work with it


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Try WalMart...I just got back from there and got about 10 small skeins for only $12....they are still selling new and old for about $1.99 a skein. It's not marked as a sale, but the price was still terrific.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

andersjw said:


> Just went to the old web site for Peaches and Creme which was Pisgah Yarn & Dye . I got the new site peaches-creme.com. New bands on the yarn and a new price. $3.19 a ball. Guess it will be Sugar and Cream from now on at least until they raise their prices which I am sure they will. In times of recession it amazes me how many companies raise their prices so their profits stay up and we the consumer suffer.


I get both Peaches and Cream and Sugar and Cream (4 ply - 2 and 2.5 oz.) at Wal-Mart for $1.77 a skein. Michaels has it for $1.99 a skein. Haven't seen 8 ply in either place out here in the Western US. They both have tons of colors too.


----------



## biker chick (Apr 28, 2011)

How much do you sell your dish cloths for? If you don't mind telling me. I also sell mine at craft shows and I already am not making anything for my time. I ask $2.00 for my dish cloths & price varies for potholders depending on size and amount of work involved.


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

Ladies, remember that cotton prices are increasing at a fast rate because of poor cotton crops across the world. It will just be a lot higher, just like everything else. Check out Big Lots stores. They sometimes carry great yarn and good prices.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

The article does say that China is importing cotton due to their reduced crop related to heave rain. So Yes, China is buying up cotton. Norita


----------



## VarinaM (Feb 19, 2011)

While you are waiting for your surgery.. .pick out a cute pattern of something.. get your mind on something else.. plan to make it.. Hope this helps! It helped my Mom.


----------



## indygram (Jun 11, 2011)

Barbarajane - I had microscopic back surgery in December for herniated disk and foraminotomy. The surgery took a couple of hours but I went home the same day and did not have to take one pain pill. My husband is going to have back surgery also and his will be about a 4 hour procedure but the incision is about an inch so I am hoping he does as well as I did. They have come a long way from the old days of back surgery. Hopng yours goes well and you are soon back to knitting and crocheting.


----------



## FionaNWillow (May 19, 2011)

You can expect all yarns to go up $5 -$10 a hank. Especially natural fibers.


----------



## VarinaM (Feb 19, 2011)

I just received an email to a link for a sale on the Christmas colors...

http://www.cutratecrafts.com/product.php/sku/061948?s=zGlIYKy6

Hope this helps.


----------



## biker chick (Apr 28, 2011)

Our local Pamida has a sale right now on Sugar n Cream. It is 5 for $7.00. I have a big stash of it already but hate to pass up a sale. I might have to buy some on Thursday as that is senior day and a 10% discount which makes it even cheaper.


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

What do you use S&C mostly for? Dishcloth?


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

My prices depend on how I package them. I'll roll 5 up to look like roses and tie with ribbons, put them in a garage sale basket with a bottle of dish soap from the dollar store and sell them for $15. I also take one and tie it on to a bottle of dish soap so it looks like a little hooded robe. Those sell for $4. The dish soap I buy at the dollar store when it's on sale for 75 cents. I'll tie 3 together with pretty ribbons and sell them for $7.50. It's all in the presentation. I sell at craft shows and what I've found is if I take a bucket of water and show everyone how absorbent they are, they sell like hotcakes.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

biker chick said:


> How much do you sell your dish cloths for? If you don't mind telling me. I also sell mine at craft shows and I already am not making anything for my time. I ask $2.00 for my dish cloths & price varies for potholders depending on size and amount of work involved.


I quoted how much I sell the dishcloths for a few minutes ago. You are right, you never get what your time is worth. I base my profit strictly on the cost of the materials. I make them while I watch TV...I lost 30 lbs. in less than a year by keeping my hands busy and not eating in front of the TV. So all in all, I make a few bucks ($200 per craft show) and keep myself healthy. It's worth it for me.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

BarbaraJean I have never seen Walmart's own brand of cotton yarn. Peaches and Cream is $1.99 and some Sugar and Cream for $1.77 for ball size. Best wish's for speedy recovery on your back surgery.

Mary


----------



## VCB (Mar 25, 2011)

FYI: Lily Sugar N Cream bought out Peaches N Cream.


----------



## barbarajane36 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thankyou, janie...This is the first time, I am on line with any forum. I love to knit, crochet, but as I said, I am just not in the mood right not. Maybe after the surgery? I will sign in, too to intro myself. Have not done that yet. Thanks, Barb


----------



## barbarajane36 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thankyou so very much..all you kind people..caring about me. 
I really do appreciate the thoughtfulness of all of you. God bless all of you for caring for me. 
Barb


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

norita willadsen said:


> Two weeks ago, our Walmart was already charging $3.77 for the small skeins. Norirta


There's something wrong here... all our Walmarts sell it for $1.77.


----------



## barbarajane36 (Jul 6, 2011)

Where do I go to introduce myself to all you wonderful, caring people? thankyou for caring.
Barb


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

immunurse said:


> ChefDebbie said:
> 
> 
> > andersjw said:
> ...


AMEN, AMEN, AMEN!!! The free market system WORKS.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

barbarajane36 said:


> Where do I go to introduce myself to all you wonderful, caring people? thankyou for caring.
> Barb


lol i think u just did welcome to the forum Barbara Jane these ladies are nothing short of awesome !


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

andersjw: interesting name tag. I named my first son "Anders." Got the name from a Swedish fold tale. He graduated from high school with an exchange student fro Sweden; his name was "Anders" also.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

You tell me. Something is very wrong. I have kept the sales slip and I'm planning to return the yarn this week. I will also be telling them that Wal-mart stores in other part of the country are selling it for as little as $1.77 a skein and see what they have to say. I will only keep the yarn if they can match the lower price. They should as their ad says they will match lower prices. Will keep you informed with the results. Norita


----------



## barbarajane36 (Jul 6, 2011)

I had back surgery 11 years ago..fusion of L4 and 5. It really was not so good. Now it is really, really bad. Have scoliosis where my back is like a washboard. At one time, I was 5' 5", now I am just 5 '. The surgeon says he wants me in the best shape I can be..even sent me to a nutritionist, and the endocrynologist..I have tried every type of cure..from therapy to whatever they wanted me to do..nothing works..not even the pain pills. Have pain all the time. It is really slowing me down. I did everything before, now I can barely walk. Only with a cane, and not much comfort with that either. I wish the surgeon would do me already. It will be a very long surgery, and a long recovery process. Barb


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

barbarajane36 said:


> Where do I go to introduce myself to all you wonderful, caring people? thankyou for caring.
> Barb


Hello Barb! Welcome to the forum. There is a thread for introducing yourself. Go to HOME, then look for the thread INTRODUCE YOURSELF.


----------



## gulfcoastBarb (May 20, 2011)

Our Walmart has Peaches and creme for $1.77 each. You might try there.


----------



## andersjw (Apr 25, 2011)

LBush1144 said:


> andersjw: interesting name tag. I named my first son "Anders." Got the name from a Swedish fold tale. He graduated from high school with an exchange student fro Sweden; his name was "Anders" also.


anders is part of my last name and the jw are my initials.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

norita willadsen
If you need proof of the Wal Mart price. I bought some today at my local Wal Mart $1.77. PM me your address and I will send you the receipt.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

You are so right. Like they say: "everything goes up but your salary."


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

I went out to Walmart and bought 30 balls of P & C and 2 cones. That should do me for a while.  I sure don't want to buy any with the new prices.


----------



## Meema (Feb 1, 2011)

Barb, we are so glad to have you. I know about back surgeries, I have had three, but all mine came out very well. I couldn't have gone on without them. Good Luck and God Bless!


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Elmore-Pisgah is where I ordered yarn on 7/6/11, but was advised by PayPal that my payment had not been "claimed". My emails are returned as undeliverable. I'm at a loss of what to do at this point and was really looking forward to my yarn "shipment" as I had ordered colors that aren't carried in the stores here.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

andersjw said:


> Just went to the old web site for Peaches and Creme which was Pisgah Yarn & Dye . I got the new site peaches-creme.com. New bands on the yarn and a new price. $3.19 a ball. Guess it will be Sugar and Cream from now on at least until they raise their prices which I am sure they will. In times of recession it amazes me how many companies raise their prices so their profits stay up and we the consumer suffer.


That's capitalism for ya.


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

joanne had a sale on it...i bought it for 2.50 ...sorry i didn,t 
stock up on more


----------



## mooma (Jan 24, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> andersjw said:
> 
> 
> > Just went to the old web site for Peaches and Creme which was Pisgah Yarn & Dye . I got the new site peaches-creme.com. New bands on the yarn and a new price. $3.19 a ball. Guess it will be Sugar and Cream from now on at least until they raise their prices which I am sure they will. In times of recession it amazes me how many companies raise their prices so their profits stay up and we the consumer suffer.
> ...


Boy would they be suprised! My husband and I are both retired and haven't gotten raises in 2 years! Didn't stop everything from going up though!


----------



## knit1purl2 (Apr 16, 2011)

I also was at a super Walmart in PA tonight. They also had the Sugar n Cream for $1.77. In addition, they had several cones in red only for $4 instead of $7.97.


----------



## amyerin74 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi,
Walmart sells the " new" peaches and creme for $1.77 here in VA.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Never having made dishcloths, this particular price increase won't hurt me but the huge jump in all things cotton certainly will. Texas used to have a huge cotton crop - I may be reduced to spinning my own - but not crazy about that idea either. The problem, as I see it, is once prices go up - they don't often come down again. I also quilt and the prices in some stores have gone up almosT 25%. Pretty soon, I'll become a REAL quilter and cutting up old clothes!!!


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

amyerin74 said:


> Hi,
> Walmart sells the " new" peaches and creme for $1.77 here in VA.


How can you tell it is the "new" kind?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Anders and LL Bush. My nephew is named Anders. We are Swedish and my mother's maiden name is Anderson. In Sweden, first generation would be Anders or John or Peter. Next generation would be AnderSON or JohnSON or PeterSON.

Imagine my surprise when my Oriental banker was named Anders. He chose it for himself after some rock group's lead singer.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

http://www.cutratecrafts.com/
try this link, then do a search for sugar and cream


----------



## lab36 (Jun 25, 2011)

There is a shortage of cotton at this time. All those floods this past Spring. Just check out cotton prices on stock market reports. My DH keeps me up to date on things like this.


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

Mogurt said:


> flyty1n said:
> 
> 
> > Check out sugar and cream at http://www.cutratecrafts.com/collection .php/id/95?s=AX7Pw8Hn
> ...


All the time they have good deals there and has anyone heard of the Bernat cotton?? JoAnn's usually has these huge skeins (400mg) for about $8.99-$9.99, which if not on sale you can get cheaper w/their coupons. You can also order from Yarn and Thread by Lisa. I LOVE this yarn....great colors and have even made an afghan from it.


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

janiepooh said:


> barbarajane36 said:
> 
> 
> > I also buy Walmart's own brand..I feel it is just as good, and a lot cheaper. I have not checked lately, haven't been doing much knitting or crocheting ..been in a sort of slump.
> ...


Hi BarbaraJane
Welcome we love having new members.
Kitty Jo


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

P&C is manufactured by a new company now. Hence all the trouble with colors.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Cathy60: Wouldn't an afghan made from the cotton yarn be really heavy?

Cathy60 wrote: All the time they have good deals there and has anyone heard of the Bernat cotton?? JoAnn's usually has these huge skeins (400mg) for about $8.99-$9.99, which if not on sale you can get cheaper w/their coupons. You can also order from Yarn and Thread by Lisa. I LOVE this yarn....great colors and have even made an afghan from it.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm feeling very fortunate! I went to one of the local Walmarts and found Peaches and Cream! Cones - $7.95, balls $1.77! Bought $80 worth and here in Oregon there is NO sales tax! 
Wish I could afford to buy all they had!


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

i was lucky today...found them in walmarts for 1.77..bought a few skeins.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

JLEIGH said:


> Elmore-Pisgah is where I ordered yarn on 7/6/11, but was advised by PayPal that my payment had not been "claimed". My emails are returned as undeliverable. I'm at a loss of what to do at this point and was really looking forward to my yarn "shipment" as I had ordered colors that aren't carried in the stores here.


I ordered $197 worth of yarn that same day using PayPal. My yarn was delivered yesterday...all 32 pounds!


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Cathy60: Wouldn't an afghan made from the cotton yarn be really heavy?
> 
> Cathy60 wrote: All the time they have good deals there and has anyone heard of the Bernat cotton?? JoAnn's usually has these huge skeins (400mg) for about $8.99-$9.99, which if not on sale you can get cheaper w/their coupons. You can also order from Yarn and Thread by Lisa. I LOVE this yarn....great colors and have even made an afghan from it.


I bought those same huge skeins (400g) for $6.99...that's why I shop at JoAnn's at least once a week...not all their sales are advertised.


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

No, they aren't heavy at all...quite nice, altho I washed it and it did shrink some. I made it longer than pattern called for as I had extra. I have more yarn for another one. There is a book for the one I have now, but it was a free pattern, so go to the Bernat site and you can probably get it. The newer one is a kind of colorful, beachy one. Haven't made it yet.


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

Right!! LOVE that place, all we got besides Michaels and all the Michaels stores don't price their clearance yarns the same, just so ya know. Daughter and I went to a Hobby Lobby about hour and half from where we live, stopped at the Michaels there and they had tons of sock yarns, bernat satin, etc etc etc. for $1.99 or .99 cents! The one close to home was asking $3.00 for same yarns.


----------



## barbarajane36 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thankyou, all you kind people. I really enjoy your conversations and comments. I can't wait to start up my knitting and crocheting again. Barb


----------



## gangee (Jul 5, 2011)

I bought some hot pink the other day at Walmart and paid $1.77 for it. Most of the time our Walmart does not have a very good selection. 
Hope your back surgery goes well. My husband had back surgery in 1978, and is doing fine.......Will be remembering you in our prayers.

Shirley


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you for the reply and information. Barbara



Cathy60 said:


> No, they aren't heavy at all...quite nice, altho I washed it and it did shrink some. I made it longer than pattern called for as I had extra. I have more yarn for another one. There is a book for the one I have now, but it was a free pattern, so go to the Bernat site and you can probably get it. The newer one is a kind of colorful, beachy one. Haven't made it yet.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

lol i only allow my self 20 dollars every 2 weeks for my obsession...i feel so poor


----------



## Cathy60 (Mar 31, 2011)

No problem, hope you can find some of the Bernat tho, they have great colors! I usually buy from Yarn and Thread by Lisa. She also has clearance stuff.


----------



## lifetime crochet (May 5, 2011)

they change their colors too. i was using purple ombre but they discontinued it in the stores..grrr right in the middle of my bathroom projects.....i was making washcloths facial scrubs and back scrubbers and a poofy and a soap saver too. 

so far i got the face scrubber and the poofy and part of the back scrubber done and now im outta yarn...


----------



## lifetime crochet (May 5, 2011)

oops


----------



## lifetime crochet (May 5, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> lol i only allow my self 20 dollars every 2 weeks for my obsession...i feel so poor


mine is worse after i lost my job i have to ask my hubby for the money..ugh.. now i feel poor!.... he would give it to me but i feel so bad having to do so...


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

lifetime crochet said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > lol i only allow my self 20 dollars every 2 weeks for my obsession...i feel so poor
> ...


 lol been there done that .. whats scarey is walking into a yarn store haveing something specific in mind but once i get in there i can smell the new yarn and then i wanna touch it then i try not to drool.. then i end of buying yarn and forget what i came in there for.. sheesh


----------



## lifetime crochet (May 5, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> lifetime crochet said:
> 
> 
> > hoodedmaiden60 said:
> ...


lol been there done that just yesterday and then explaining to him why i didnt come back with what i started out for.... good thing he loves me


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

lifetime crochet said:


> hoodedmaiden60 said:
> 
> 
> > lifetime crochet said:
> ...


lol dont ya hate it when that happens ! lol he sounds like a patient man hang on to him !


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Had some Bernat cotton and hated it. It has a fine thread holding it together which, when you knit, pulls apart and the yarn pulls apart and you have lumps and bumps..which are fine if that is what you want. Fortunately, I finished the hat I was doing out of it, though it was like knitting bunches of straw, and was able to return all the rest to Hobby Lobby. I"ll never buy that yarn again. You may have a different experience, but for me, that was not one I care to repeat.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Had some Bernat cotton and hated it. It has a fine thread holding it together which, when you knit, pulls apart and the yarn pulls apart and you have lumps and bumps..which are fine if that is what you want. Fortunately, I finished the hat I was doing out of it, though it was like knitting bunches of straw, and was able to return all the rest to Hobby Lobby. I"ll never buy that yarn again. You may have a different experience, but for me, that was not one I care to repeat.


I've never had a problem with this yarn like that. But I've never made anything other than dishcloths with it.


----------



## knitgalore (Feb 25, 2011)

I heard that Sugar and Cream was being discontinued. Hope it was a mistake


andersjw said:


> Just went to the old web site for Peaches and Creme which was Pisgah Yarn & Dye . I got the new site peaches-creme.com. New bands on the yarn and a new price. $3.19 a ball. Guess it will be Sugar and Cream from now on at least until they raise their prices which I am sure they will. In times of recession it amazes me how many companies raise their prices so their profits stay up and we the consumer suffer.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

barbarajane36 said:


> I also buy Walmart's own brand..I feel it is just as good, and a lot cheaper. I have not checked lately, haven't been doing much knitting or crocheting ..been in a sort of slump.
> Waiting for my back surgery, and it has me kind of depressed.
> Hopefully, I will get back into the groove? Love this forum.
> The questions an answers are terrific. Glad I joined.
> ...


Wal-Mart has their own brand of yarn? HOW have I missed that? lol


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

As someone who was in the soft drink business ... we did 'custom packing' ... using our own products and the buyers labels. Done all the time in industries ... even the yarn/thread. Anyone ever wonder how so many 'brands' of product using the same colors, weights, etc.. can be possible in a finite group of industry producers? "Custom packing/labeling/ producing"

Me, I buy just about any one of those I like the color/weight/hand of and use it ... for everything.


----------



## shulak (May 6, 2011)

i paid 1.77 for sugar and creme in walmarts


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I just bought some Bernat cotton and working on a wash cloth. It was okay---not great---just okay,..when I ran into a length of about 2 feet that was weak and frayed....I ended up cutting off the yarn and starting over. I'm hoping that it was just one random bad spot....but I don't believe I'll be buying this yarn again.


----------



## Meema (Feb 1, 2011)

amen!!!!


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

biker chick said:


> How much do you sell your dish cloths for? If you don't mind telling me. I also sell mine at craft shows and I already am not making anything for my time. I ask $2.00 for my dish cloths & price varies for potholders depending on size and amount of work involved.


I have a friend in Missouri who buys them all the time and has for years at an Amish store for $2.50 each. I plan to price mine for $3.00 each or 2/$5.00 at a Christmas Bizarre another friend and I in NM do together every year. I figure that is a pretty good profit (I don't even worry about my time as I just love making them) when I can make two from one 2 oz. skein that I get at Wal-Mart for $1.77 and some times less and I still have little bits left from each color to put together for some multi-colored ones. They have more colors than I can keep up with - think I have bought 16 different colors already and still have lots to pick from.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I have found Wal-Mart to have the cheapest prices, but the selection is small.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> I have found Wal-Mart to have the cheapest prices, but the selection is small.


I think it probably depends on the store too as ours here at home is pretty small compared to others I have been to in neighboring towns which have had a huge sellection.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes I think it does all depend on the store. That applies to almost everything that Wal-Mart carries.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Same here in St Louis. I live near a Walmart Super Center and they have a nice selection of Peaches & Creme. $1.77 2/5 & 2.0 skein. There 1lb which is no longer a pound spool is $7.67 I believe.

There two Walmarts here that I shop. Between the both of them I usually find what I need. 

Another place I like to check out yarn is Jo Ann's but she is higher. But usually has a nice selection. Get on her mailing list. Received coupon 40% off regular price item. You can use it for books, magazines where you can't do this at Michaels.

Well I better get my body ready for work. Its already 10:36 should have been out the door already. Would much rather read kp than go to the office.  Oh well.

I can come back this evening. 

As Red Skelton would say. Till then. God Bless.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

My dad went to school with Red Skelton. There was a pic of my dad with him, but my dad's sister, to be mean, didn't give it to me. She had my dad mad at me, so she could inherit everything and as part of the settlement she was to give it to me, but didn't. Two guys where I live wormed their way into her life and got it all when she died. The sad thing is my dad is buried in front of her. If I would ever win the lottery he would be moved!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

What I found really interesting are the prices at the different Walmarts are not always the same. I suspect the Mega Walmarts cost more.



kittykatzmom said:


> Yes I think it does all depend on the store. That applies to almost everything that Wal-Mart carries.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Ours is especially bad since they remodeled and were supposed to be making it so much better. It only has half what it did before and the sewing, yarn and that kind of stuff took the worst hit.


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

The price of the Commodities went way up earlier this year and last year. 

Cotton being a commodity also went up in price. Hence, the increase in the final product, including clothing. 

Anticipating the rise in price with the new company that bought out Pisgah products, I stocked up on the cones at $2.18 each earlier this year.

In fact, when I've had extra money, I've stocked up on all yarns I use over this past year. The prices will not get any cheaper.....as with everything else. 

Whether it's knitting or canning...do it now.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

pats place
I knew I was stocking up for a reason. Thanks for the reason. lol
BTW Love your Avater. Is that you?


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

My experience with Bernat on more than one occasion. I won't be using Bernat again.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> What I found really interesting are the prices at the different Walmarts are not always the same. I suspect the Mega Walmarts cost more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BarbarsSD, I've not found that to be true of the Walmart stores I shop here in St. Louis. At least not for the yarn.

I have found a "nickel" difference in cereal. But usually 95=98% of the time the pricing is the same.

Please don't think I'm trying to favor Walmart because I'm really not. There is a lot about Walmart that I do not like. They are far from perfect.

But one thing I've noticed that 98-99% of the employees that I have dealt with have been really nice, friendly, happy people. If they don't like their job they hide it well.

Kathy


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I wasn't looking at yarn prices. This was two Walmart stores in Bakersfield, CA. One was a mega store and had just opened. I also noticed at the same time the two stores had different sales items. I honestly do believe the prices were raised in the new store because it had just opened.

I will shop at Walmart if in the area, but I won't go out of my way to shop there. My son, a Union member, positively will not step inside a Walmart. Not sure the reason why.



Kadydee said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > What I found really interesting are the prices at the different Walmarts are not always the same. I suspect the Mega Walmarts cost more.
> ...


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> I wasn't looking at yarn prices. This was two Walmart stores in Bakersfield, CA. One was a mega store and had just opened. I also noticed at the same time the two stores had different sales items. I honestly do believe the prices were raised in the new store because it had just opened.
> 
> I will shop at Walmart if in the area, but I won't go out of my way to shop there. My son, a Union member, positively will not step inside a Walmart. Not sure the reason why.
> 
> ...


Your son won't shop Walmart because Walmart is not union. They will everything and anything and not pay them scale. They also have been know to discrimate.

My father was union. As a kid there where places my mother and I could not shop. When I started driving I was forbidden to park my fathers car on any parking lot that was not union.

Also Walmart has destroyed many small businesses. Small business can not compete with Walmart's pricing. Walmart moves in and small business goes out of business.

We are a small business owners. I should not go anywhere near a Walmart store.


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> pats place
> I knew I was stocking up for a reason. Thanks for the reason. lol
> BTW Love your Avater. Is that you?


I should be so lucky!!! Nope, not me but sure do have that joyful "attitude".

Stocking up is good. Some people call it "hoarding".

I call it SMART investing. When a large - 3 lb. (48 oz.) can of Folger's coffee used to be $7.99 just last year is now $13.99 for less than 1/2 the size...well, I love my coffee. But not at any price.

Stocking up whether coffee or yarn...is the best investment goin' on. You'll never lose.

I stopped shopping at Walmart :twisted: loooong ago and buy only American made. Not easy to find but well worth looking for and makes me feel better that someone here in America is still employed.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Many business's move in and take over the small one.


----------



## Meema (Feb 1, 2011)

My son lives in Omaha,and says that Wal-marts in the more affluent areas of the city, the prices are higher.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Meema isn't it sad how companies rip off people? I remember the good ole days when we would go to a Woolworth and you just paid the price and was happy. Compared to salaries things were even high then, but now it is almost a contest to see who can rip off people the best.
As for the So Ca Wal-Mart - oh me! I don't speak Spanish and I would go nuts trying to work there.  Live is different everywhere and it is so interesting to visit and talk about how the different areas are. Try to stay cool today - it is already a scorcher here in So. Indiana.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Kadydee, your father and my father would get along quite well. My dad was a carpenter (back in the good 'ol days when the carpenters had a union!). One of our favorite family stories is my dad wouldn't let my sister get the coat she wanted because it didn't have a "union label." I hope I don't create a storm but I personally would like to see the Unions get strong again.



Kadydee said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't looking at yarn prices. This was two Walmart stores in Bakersfield, CA. One was a mega store and had just opened. I also noticed at the same time the two stores had different sales items. I honestly do believe the prices were raised in the new store because it had just opened.
> ...


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

The difference is the area that it serves. If the store is in a more affluent neighborhood it will cost more at that store than at a store in an average neighborhood. It is all about what price that area will tolerate. The grocery stores do the same thing. Only the sale items are the same price. It just depends on the area it is servicing


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I shop in both Princeton Indiana and Evansville, Indiana. There is often a big difference in the prices and even in Evansville the West Side store is higher priced on some items. Guess it all depends on the management at the store. I know they all carry different products and that is often frustrating.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I wonder if the Target stores do the same thing?



kittykatzmom said:


> I shop in both Princeton Indiana and Evansville, Indiana. There is often a big difference in the prices and even in Evansville the West Side store is higher priced on some items. Guess it all depends on the management at the store. I know they all carry different products and that is often frustrating.


----------



## Meema (Feb 1, 2011)

kittykatzmom, I wish we had the old Woolworth stores. It always had everything I wanted, Candy. My husand & I were just talking about trusting people. It is so sad to not trust anyone. Speaking of heat, it was 99* here yesterday and it is going to hit that and more the rest of the week. I hope I don't complain this winter, when I am cold.


----------



## Meema (Feb 1, 2011)

I am so happy to hear you talk about the Unions. My husbands family were all steel workers, and they were all union. My father-in-law would talk about, before the unions, going to work, and being sent home because the formans brother was going to do my f-inlaws job that day. Its a different world today.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I know there are problems with Unions but it is far better for the workers to have them than not. If I'm not mistaken the union carpenters were paid by the hour, but now I not sure if they still have a union and I think they are paid by the piece. I could be wrong on this. My son is a union Plumber. He had to go to school 2 nights a week for 5 years. You don't get that kind of education and experience with non-union workers.



Meema said:


> I am so happy to hear you talk about the Unions. My husbands family were all steel workers, and they were all union. My father-in-law would talk about, before the unions, going to work, and being sent home because the formans brother was going to do my f-inlaws job that day. Its a different world today.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Now this is just my opinoin, but there was a time when unions were of benefit to the employess, but things have changed so much today and unions aren't as strong as they used to be. I can't say that things are any better for the worker, because they aren't. America has lost so many jobs to the foreign countries and mainly because they don't have unions and they work for dirt prices. Of course we all know what kind of products are produced as a result of this out sourcing. I just can't believe that there was a time when a person felt they had job security and they worked on the same job for years and had a pension when they retired. Those were they days my friends I thought they'd never end - but they did!


----------



## Julianne (May 10, 2011)

I recently heard on the news that these big companies are now bringing the overseas jobs back to the USA because it costs as much if not more to have it made overseas. The workers overseas are getting more money for their work. Guess,what goes around comes around.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Good! I'm glad to hear that and I hope it happens!



Julianne said:


> I recently heard on the news that these big companies are now bringing the overseas jobs back to the USA because it costs as much if not more to have it made overseas. The workers overseas are getting more money for their work. Guess,what goes around comes around.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

Hurrah!! I couldn't be happier.


----------



## AliceQ82 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

